# Shuttle tankers operators



## Liliann

Hi!
I'm looking for any shuttle tanker operator operating on Brazilian waters - could you help? I know Teekay & Knutsen, but sth more?
Thank you!


----------



## ChrisQ11

Liliann said:


> Hi!
> I'm looking for any shuttle tanker operator operating on Brazilian waters - could you help? I know Teekay & Knutsen, but sth more?
> Thank you!



A little late but AET (American Eagle Tankers) have 5 shuttle tankers down operating off Brasil.


----------

